
Ask HN: Companies Hiring Fulltime, How Open to Contractors? - NewAcct1234
Let&#x27;s say company XYZ is posting a job ad for a fairly specific yet market-competitive technical skill, under full time positions.<p>Let&#x27;s say my small company does contract work in that space.<p>How receptive would XYZ be to my firm reaching out via the job ad and suggesting a potential contractor collaboration?<p>To me it seems like a decent case of supply meeting their demand, but not in the particular format initially sought.<p>Anyone have experience with this? Tips and tricks? Ideas on how to better sell the idea of taking on a contractor for a project instead of hiring?
======
cimmanom
If we wanted contractors, we’d be looking for contractors. Contractors are
easier to find and in some ways lower risk.

So if we’re looking for full time rather than contractors, it’s for a good
reason. Usually something to do with culture, communication, efficiency, time,
growth, stability, or other considerations. Inquiries from contractors in this
context are spam.

~~~
NewAcct1234
Fair enough, do you think that's the case for every employer though?
Especially when job ads are being left up for a while and going unfilled?

Obviously people want what they want... But when it's not available in the
market I'd think they would start considering alternatives.

~~~
cimmanom
I can’t speak for anyone else.

------
anoncoward111
I would work for very low pay and no benefits in exchange for a shot at an
entry-level tech position.

This probably isn't a popular opinion to have here. I've noticed a lot of tech
jobs are W2 jobs. But I've never had a problem landing 1099 sales jobs.

